# Orbital sander dust collection



## skitchin1 (Feb 8, 2019)

I am try to get a system for my orbital sander. I have a shop vac hooked up but it awkward. With a heavy hose hooked up. Any tips to help.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a decent setup. Although a costly solution, I moved to a Festool sander and vacuum system. Still a vacuum, but a fantastic system overall.


----------



## skitchin1 (Feb 8, 2019)

It so awkward i have the vacume hose on string from the ceiling. Sand on the opposite side hold it by the motor that smaller then the handle. And better control.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

A vacuum attached is the best solution, gets rid of the dust at the source. If the hose is that intolerable though. Look into a downdraft sanding table


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Rockler has a couple of hose options. I have both.

One is expandable, I find it to be a PITA as the hose always wants to contract back to it's compressed size. The other actually works really well/ They also have clips available to keep your cord and hose together.

This is the fixed hose, on sale now, my preference:

https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-flexiport-power-tool-hose-kit-12-fixed-length


----------



## RickKr (Jun 19, 2018)

skitchin1 said:


> It so awkward i have the vacume hose on string from the ceiling. Sand on the opposite side hold it by the motor that smaller then the handle. And better control.


Photos of your setup would probably really help with trouble shooting it. 

I use a DeWalt OS which has a small vac port, to which I connect my shop vac, going up to the larger vac hose. I tie the OS power cord and vac hose together so there is only one "tail" to deal with. I use small velcro straps for tying these together. Works really well. 

I do support the hose off to the side, on a table top or other surface that is about the same height and give the hose/cord a broad curve so it can move more freely as I move the sander. Hah! I don't have any photos to share :sad2: at the moment. But I need to get it out again to do some polishing on a tung oil finish I've been working on. I'll take a photo and post it when I do. 

Rick


----------



## skitchin1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Here my set up. It feels akward side to side or just moving the sander with the hose attached.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

shoot summ said:


> Rockler has a couple of hose options. I have both.
> 
> One is expandable, I find it to be a PITA as the hose always wants to contract back to it's compressed size. The other actually works really well/ They also have clips available to keep your cord and hose together.
> 
> ...


I have the first /dust-right-flexiport-power-tool-hose-kit that Rockler came out with. With this, I can hook up to any small tool in my shop. I am not really keen on Rockler but they have a winner with this kit.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 15, 2012)

I use the Rockler kit, hanging from the ceiling for a lot of my tools. Several years ago I got a SUPER deal on a Mirka Deros. When I got home after picking up I spent about 1/2 hour sanding various types of wood and different grades of sandpaper as well as the Mirka Abranet. At the end of my test, I noticed that I had much less dust on my workbench than I had using my old Ridgid (with the dust bag) after five minutes.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

ChiknNutz said:


> This is a decent setup. Although a costly solution, I moved to a Festool sander and vacuum system. Still a vacuum, but a fantastic system overall.


Sorry, I thought I linked back to the Rockler Dustright page, that was my intention. I now see I failed to provide it.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I've tried almost everything including a down draft table connected to a dust collector. The best solution is to use the dust bags that came with the sander and empty them frequently.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I’ve tried lots of things, including making a down draft table, but I was never satisfied. Finally bought Festool sanders and their HEPA dust extractor and no longer hate the the process of sanding. There is little mess to clean up as the sanders are designed with dust extraction in mind.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

NoThankyou said:


> I've tried almost everything including a down draft table connected to a dust collector. The best solution is to use the dust bags that came with the sander and empty them frequently.


It is also important to use sanding disks that match the hole pattern in the pad, there are some universal disks that only allow partial openings.


----------

